# Tim Feerick's (Dance Gavin Dance) bass after United Airlines flight



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jun 8, 2013)

Just saw this:

timdgd's Story by timdgd | Photobucket

What the f***? I've heard of people getting their instruments back from airlines with little dings or scratches or something (which in itself is not OK) but holy shit, was someone hellbent on destroying that bass?

Has anyone had a similar experience with UA?

I've been wondering recently how safe it is to travel between countries with my guitar and this is not reassuring.


----------



## Khoi (Jun 8, 2013)

Honestly, part of it is his fault because he used a case like that... what did he expect the airlines would do? I would NEVER take my instrument on a plane without a big flight case. I actually would never take my instrument on a plane unless I could carry it on; many airlines actually have a policy for that.

Unfortunately, things like this are so common that you should be taking the extra insurance in protecting your instrument. If you don't take that extra precaution, you're gonna have a bad time.

But I can understand, even in this instance, I don't even know if a heavy duty flight case would have been enough... that thing got thrashed.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah, while I agree that he should have had it in a flight case this is ridiculous. It looks like a conscious effort was made to kill that case.


----------



## angus (Jun 9, 2013)

Flight case would have saved it. Poor choices led to bad results. 

This is also why you gate check instruments, ESPECIALLY if you aren't going to protect yourself by using a real flight case.


----------



## knuckle_head (Jun 9, 2013)

United Breaks Guitars - YouTube


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 9, 2013)

If I remember correctly Herman Li actually had an Airline destroy one of his guitars in a flight case on his way to a tour (I want to say in Australia but I'm not sure anymore) and ended up using one of the prototypes for the EGen for the tour.

Airlines are bullshit.


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 9, 2013)

Apparently someone in Houston (IAH) isn't a fan


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 10, 2013)

The idea behind those huge flight cases is to protect expensive things against the idiots who handle luggage. It's sad that it has to be that way, but the airlines have secured a position of "we'll wreck your shit, but it'll be your fault, and you'll have no say in the matter".


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm sorry, but that's just inexcusable. The very least the airline should have done is give him money. I understand all of what happens regarding luggage and accidents, but if that was a suitcase it would be ripped open and the clothes everywhere. If it were skis they'd be broken. Something seriously large happened there, and some serious customer service is in order. Even if he had used a flight case, the flight case itself would have been destroyed, and that alone would have pissed me off. Those things ain't cheap.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Jun 10, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> I understand all of what happens regarding luggage and accidents, but if that was a suitcase it would be ripped open and the clothes everywhere. If it were skis they'd be broken. Something seriously large happened there, and some serious customer service is in order. Even if he had used a flight case, the flight case itself would have been destroyed, and that alone would have pissed me off. Those things ain't cheap.


Exactly what I wanted to say but couldn't get the words to form a coherent sentence. I think I may need to get more sleep at some point (coming up: Summer vacation).


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 10, 2013)

This is one of my greatest fears, since I'm travelling and flying with guitars quite often. Last time I travelled, I had my guitar shipped from Germany to Florida by DHL and it arrived safe and sound. It took a while but only cost half as much as taking it on the flight. And it was obviously handled very well.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jun 10, 2013)

Sucks...but i've seen much, much worse.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 10, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> I'm sorry, but that's just inexcusable. The very least the airline should have done is give him money. I understand all of what happens regarding luggage and accidents, but if that was a suitcase it would be ripped open and the clothes everywhere. If it were skis they'd be broken. Something seriously large happened there, and some serious customer service is in order. Even if he had used a flight case, the flight case itself would have been destroyed, and that alone would have pissed me off. Those things ain't cheap.



oh, it's absolutely intolerable. Disgusting. But sadly the norm, and they will do anything to keep it that way rather than changing how things are done.


----------



## Hyacinth (Jun 10, 2013)

I checked one of my guitars with US, but it was in a HSC. The only damage done was one of the little metal feet on the case was broken off, which was lame, but there was no damage to the guitar itself. I guess I'm one of the lucky ones.


----------



## jephjacques (Jun 18, 2013)

Honestly he's lucky it isn't literally on fire


----------

